# If you could start over again, what lights would you *not* have purchased?



## MacTech (Dec 9, 2005)

based on when you joined CPF/were diagnosed as a Flashaholic, what lights would you *not* have purchased, knowing what you know now....

my arsenal;
4 MM lites
Nite Ize upgrades
6D Maglite
2 cranklights
Grundig dynamo radio
Husky Aluminum pocketlight 3 pak
Husky Worklight
Inova X0
Inova X5
Inova X1
Coleman quad-tube flourescent lantern
2 SLA "one million candlepower" spots
SureFire 6P

of that arsenal i'd *definitely* not purchase;
the SLA spots
the Husky Aluminum 3 pak
the Minimags and Nite Ize kits
Inova X0

i *might not* have purchased;
Mag 6D


that would trim me down to;
2 cranklights
Grundig dynamo radio/light
Inova X1 and X5
Husky Worklight
Coleman flourescent lantern
SureFire 6P

far more manageable, as i keep the worklight and one cranklight in the car for emergencies

the best part of me getting that SF 6P? i don't think i'll feel the need for new flashlights for a while now, that incredible little light (i still can't believe that a little 5" long light is brighter than my 20" long 6D Mag, the Mag makes a great club, but the SF 6P eclipses the Mag 6D in *usable* brightness, and overall usability


----------



## greenLED (Dec 9, 2005)

I weigh my light purchases carefully. No regrets here. I did sell my Peli M6, though, only because my Pila GL3 took over its functions and I saw a redundant set of lights. Now I miss the Peli (as backup, of course).


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 9, 2005)

This could prove to be an interesting thread. 

I will not state the actual lights that I would not have purchased if given another chance. That could cause a few ruffled feathers.

There are only a couple that I truly regretted purchasing.:shrug: 

The ones I do not regret purchasing are any Aleph/McGizmo creation, Surefire, and Streamlight.


----------



## Roy (Dec 9, 2005)

I've spent alot of money on "up grades" to the AA MiniMag! Exccept for the sandwiches and the New Beam, all the rest were a waste!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 9, 2005)

Every light I purchased from Wal-Mart as a newbie.


----------



## cognitivefun (Dec 9, 2005)

Streamlight AA Tasklights. They are weak, ringy and not that useful to me. But I didn't know that at the time


----------



## Geologist (Dec 9, 2005)

Good thread idea!

Gotta think about it though!


----------



## parnass (Dec 9, 2005)

Excellent question. 


I don't want to buy any lights which won't be put to work. I returned a River Rock 2C 1.5W flashlight to Target because the beam was a bit too narrow to suit my needs.

On the other hand, I like the Nite Ize LED Mini Maglite upgrades. At $5 each, they were the best value for my indoor needs. I owned a set of 5 Mini Maglites and the 4 of them which were received as gifts were sitting unused. Now, all of them are being used indoors. (My EDC is a TerraLUX TLE-5 MiniStar2 upgraded Mini Maglite which is brighter an the Nite Ize but 5 times the price.)


----------



## LowBat (Dec 9, 2005)

I've owned something like 50 different flashlights in the last 30 years. As you can see from my signature line I only keep a few lights. Most get sold or given away as I continue to look for something better to replace what I have.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 9, 2005)

Good question!


6d mag
4d mag
c. crane trek 7
techass ulm/vlm?
magcharger
e1e
e1L
arc lsh
sf u2
anything with fraen optic, beam is too narrow, no spill


----------



## Learjet (Dec 9, 2005)

Thinking thinking... I wouldn't have bought the energizer hard case 4AA incan. I didn't realise when I bought it that the battery holder was made for two banks of two AA in parallel. Was as dim as I am. So I rewired it to make 4 series AA's. That was better but now every light I have leaves this thing in the dust and being an incan the bulb still blows. But thinking of converting it to LED so might not be a total waste yet. 

Then there was this clip on 3 LED 3AAA. A total piece of garbage. I ripped it apart for the LEDs. 

I bought a 2 in one "area" light. The whole concept is flawed because LEDs only shine out the end. The rotate switch is horrible, tight and the light flickers due to the poor switch. I ripped it apart too and used the LED's on something else, which I regret because the LED's are a really pukey blue colour with artifacts in the cluster of 6. There's nothing I like about this light. Oh look here's one on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Torch-Spotli...731151291QQcategoryZ16037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AlanH (Dec 9, 2005)

> what lights would you *not* have purchased, knowing what you know now



Now I know what it's doing to my bank balance, EASY, All of them ! 

Like Hell, I would continue to enjoy all of my purchases for one reason or another and I will continue to do so. Anything that ends up being unused will wind up being given to someone.

Alan


----------



## rmacias (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't own many lights but since becoming a flashaholic there has been only one purchase that I didn't need. It was the Surefire E1L and only because the Fenix L1P replaced it. So I decided to sell it to someone else. Other than that no regrets.

RJM


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Dec 9, 2005)

If I keep the time range to the last five years,

I wouldn't have bought, since I never or very seldom use them:

- The whole line of SL TTs, with the exception of the 2L that works fine with the 168S;
-The CMG Reactors;
-The shake lights;
-The Arc 4+;
-The SLA spots;
-The Nuwai Q3;
-The OMBU/LEDWAVE lights;
-The 1.5 V button cell lights;
-The early 5 mm non-Nichia LED lights;
-The cheap fluorescent rechargeable lanterns;
-All 3AAA multi-LED;
-Energizer Double Barrels;
-Pelican Recoil LED light.

Anthony


----------



## SolarFlare (Dec 9, 2005)

All my mags, given them all away except a red 2xAA with a red filter and an mjled. The mjled is the only reason I kept it though.

Surefire L6, sold it. Just didn't cut the mustard.

I don't really regret buying the mags, it was nearly twenty years ago I bought my first 2D mag and then it was the bees knees.


----------



## onthebeam (Dec 9, 2005)

Great thread idea. I'd skip for next time:

Q3 Two stage mod (too much invested in light)

$4 LED light from Surplus Computer. (But their $8 light is actually quite good.)


----------



## DreamScape (Dec 9, 2005)

None of them.
All part of the process to Better, Brighter & Smaller
I always weight up the pro's & con's before a purchase.
Worked a treat so far :naughty:


----------



## jayflash (Dec 9, 2005)

Nuwai Q3 & 0.5, SL TT-1, Pro Poly 4AA & 3C (original style), all 2D "industrials", all Coleman flashlights and spotlights.


----------



## wwglen (Dec 9, 2005)

My L4 with two stage switch.

Then I wouldn't have lost it on my son's field trip and saved $150+ and still not have a L4.

wwglen


----------



## The-David (Dec 9, 2005)

I know Im going to get flamed for this one...


I would have not spent the $45 on a Thor...

My justifcation, I use all my lights except for the thor. It sits in the corner gathering dust bucus its just to big and hevey to be usefull for me. Serousley I am not big enouf to pack that thing arond with me, and what are you going to do? Run back to the car/house to get the thor or pull your [email protected] 74 or outher custom from your back pocket? It is amazingley biright but I HATE THE BEEM! All ringey and full of junk. To be worth keeping there would have to be a upgraded reflecter for it.

I wish I had kept my KL4 though... That was a usefull and nice light, but Dam did it get hot.


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 9, 2005)

KE7AYF said:


> I know Im going to get flamed for this one...
> 
> 
> I would have not spent the $45 on a Thor...


 
No flame here, you made a good case.


----------



## GeoScouter (Dec 9, 2005)

I wouldn't of purchased the the mini mag lights and the cheap 8 LED ebay style. I also never use my 4D mag light since I picked up the Dorcy 3D light.
I will be passing along a few of my unused lights to my brother and see if he gets hooked.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 9, 2005)

I simply give away those I'm not interested in and no need for me to elaborate why. But here's a brief listing—Some are Pre-CPF mind you.

ForeSight 6V Xenon Flashlight
Gerber Infinity Ultra
LED Lenser V2
Maglite Solitaire
Mini Maglite AAA
NiteIze Drop-In LED Replacement
River Rock Design LLC 0.5W LED [*Not* the 1.5W LED Lanterns]
Streamlight Scorpion
Wolf-Eyes 6MX-T Non-Rechargeable
Wolf-Eyes 9MX-T Non-Rechargeable

That's what I can recollect.


----------



## Robban (Dec 9, 2005)

If the Glo-Toob counts, that's one.
MXDL 3W crap is another.
I'm going to get killed for this one... ArcAAA. I got it after Arc went under, after getting an infinity Ultra. Don't get me wrong, it's a great light but I just don't use it and the infinity does the same thing.


----------



## thesurefire (Dec 9, 2005)

Lights I've had in my hands at one time or another (no real order)

SF: E2e L4 E2L 6P E2D

Arc: AA AAA 4+

Inova: X5, X1, X0 (never bought) Microlight, 24/7

Mag Mods: Lux3, Lux3 nflex, Lux5 (SN2, SN2 clone), 1 watt. (in 2AA) Lux I, 5MM leds

other: Infinity, Ultra G, countless 'no name' lights and LEDs, some Dorcy products, Sams elements, Mcgizmo PR-T head, and some others that escape me right now.

Lights I didnt sell: SF 6P and E2D body with the PRT mcgizmo head, arc AAA, Inova X5 and 24/7, the nflex Lux3 mag, and SN2 clone, all but one of the LuxI MMs and most of the 5MM LED'd MMs, the Infinity and ultra G, and some Dorcy AAAs. I might still have an element or two. Other then that they all either got sold or given away.


----------



## BlackDecker (Dec 9, 2005)

The single light that I regret buying was the River Rock 2AA. Zero spill. Need I say more?


----------



## hector (Dec 9, 2005)

Too many SLA spots. Didn't get to CPF fast enough. 

Minimag, eh, sometimes you don't need 300 lumens, like making sure the kids are asleep.

6D mag, that's worth it just to look at it and laugh. What a stupid long light.

Er, also too many 6 volt lanterns, after getting a PT40 and putting rechargeables in it and an overdriven bulb, those 6v lanterns are useless.

Thor, I converted it to HID, worth every penny. 

L2, have to say, it's close. It's a nice bright beam, but it drains the batts "fast" on low, unlike the T3, unregulated which runs for days. 

Buying the 10x from a dealer instead of on ebay.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 9, 2005)

Those Sh!tty Chinese lights purchased on ebay,
most of them just fall apart, have poor tints, consume far
too much current, and have bad switches.


----------



## AtomicX (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, the Aroura 1.5 watt ( 3xAAA) with like *NO* spill and a blue tinted round spot would not have been purchased if I had ANY idea of what the beam was like. Nice looking kight, but not very useful. By the way, Machtech...your 6D mag has mod potential ! Rebuild it and renew the faith..it will outhrow all your others :rock:


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 9, 2005)

Coughlan's 4AA headlamp. Bought it because it uses a PR bulb giving an upgrade path. Found out how heavy 4AA is on my forehead.

Dorcy 2AA 1watt. My most expensive light so far but I never found a use for it. I now have lights with more throw or more flood. And I do not like that LOTC. Never learned morse code. 4 half turns for lockout is too much.

All the multimode multilevel headlamps I got:
Red LED / white LED / xenon
1 LED / 3 LED / 5 LED / blink


----------



## wquiles (Dec 9, 2005)

At least for production lights:

Best purchases:
- SF A2
- SF M6
- SF G2
- VB-16

should not have bought: 
- SF L6
- SF M4
- SF E2E
- SF L4
- QIII

I might think of a few more later on ...

Will


----------



## Billson (Dec 9, 2005)

It's easy to say I shouldn't have bought this but in my experience you really won't know for sure if it's suitable for you or not unless you get to use it in a real world scenario.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 9, 2005)

The only regret I have is buying an Arc 4+ rev2 after Arc went bankrupt. The thing was plagued with problems and I sold it for a considerable loss.
I lost $122 on that light.


----------



## cheapo (Dec 9, 2005)

greenLED said:


> I weigh my light purchases carefully. No regrets here. I did sell my Peli M6, though, only because my Pila GL3 took over its functions and I saw a redundant set of lights. Now I miss the Peli (as backup, of course).



which throws better?

-David


----------



## cheapo (Dec 9, 2005)

I shouldnt have bought:

*longbow micra
*vital gear fb1 

also... that guy who doesnt like the L6, L4, M4, or Q3.... I'll take them off your hands, you wouldnt want them to contaminate your good lights.

-David


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2005)

I would've held off on the Coast LED-Lensers from Costco. I just don't like the beam profile with NO spill and the blue fringes from the optic.


----------



## mobile1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Mag2D - it sucked so bad, I had to do something, so I modded it to a 4C FatFlex LuxV light which is now my heavy duty light....


----------



## KevinL (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmm.. my perspective is a little different. Of course I haven't been absolutely happy with every light I've bought so I have sold some, but basically, every light that has passed through my hands, even lights I ended up not liking in the end, has taught me something and that is valuable. Big lessons, small lessons, all of them played a part even the lights that have moved on to better homes. While I didn't appreciate them, others did - they moved on to better homes and I got a large part of the $$ back, which promptly went into OTHER lights.


----------



## Bradlee (Dec 9, 2005)

The only light I regret is my first CPF purchase - a hard-anodized micromag. This is only because I haven't forked out the money to upgrade it to a sandwhich, though (too busy buying better lights).


----------



## Cagmag (Dec 9, 2005)

Upon finding CPF & the other review websites I acquired several lights in a short period of time. However, at that time I didn't understand the importance of sidespill. Now that I have several quality lights, I dont use two of my initial purchases due to the lack of spill....those being my River Rock 2C and Inova XO3. Don't get me wrong, I think they're both great lights (especially the XO3), but now I understand the usefullness of having a more well-rounded beam and don't concentrate as much on the factual data of output & throw.

Lights that you won't pry from my dead, cold hands: EDC Ultimate 60XRGT, S/F U2 & L2. You might also find my Fenix L1P and the Streamlight PP 4AA luxeon in my coffin with me.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 9, 2005)

The responses to this thread certainly illuminates the variety of lighting needs we have. Some popular or expensive models failed to light up everyone's life. 

Celebrate diversity!


----------



## SuperNinja (Dec 10, 2005)

Several 3D Mag lites that were on clearance at Sears a while back.

I was hoping to eventually find a brighter and more impressive drop in LED replacement for them, at significantly less than the average (non-clearance) price of the 3D Mag itself.
Unfortunately, it doesn't look like any high perfomance/low price LED replacements exist yet. :sigh:


----------



## Learjet (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah and some of those lights you guys don't like I'll take off your hands, Lol. We're all different I guess.


----------



## nekomane (Dec 10, 2005)

Gen 4 KL1. No spill and if I wanted throw, would go for something bigger anyway.
Besides that, after purchasing (and selling off) quite a few lights, they all have their own appreciated 'character', or some sort of sentimentality attached to them which makes it difficult to regret anything


----------



## iNDiGLo (Dec 10, 2005)

With my current knowledge of torches i would now have never purchased the following:

- All of my various AA,AAA,C,D MAG Industries flashlights
- Anything Dorcy
- Anything Tektite

So much money gone....


It would be interesting to save this thread and have this same conversation 5 years from now to see how our current arsenal of lights would be evaluated into the mix.


----------



## wuyeah (Dec 10, 2005)

Maglite 6D gets another vote. I don't mine it is long, but it is wayyyy too heavy to carry. Not even easy to lift it up moving it around checking stuff.

The light sure is cheap, yet, it has no re-sell value. 

Stuck with it for life, since it is built so indestructable.

Wish I have the knowledge to mod, then 6D will not be on this list.


----------



## attowatt (Dec 10, 2005)

If I could start over again, I would have NOT purchased all of them... with the exception of my dorcy 1xAAA's


----------



## wuyeah (Dec 10, 2005)

I should have not join the CPF........

Prove well that I have no self-control.


----------



## asdalton (Dec 10, 2005)

I've bought and sold a number of lights over the past 3 years. There are some, like the Inova T3, that I eventually decided that I didn't like but don't regret buying. Others, like the multi-5mm Dorcy LED lights, were a waste.

*Regretted buying at all:*

Dorcy 4LED 2AA
Dorcy 3LED 1AA
River Rock 2C
Photon Fusion
Arc 4+ Rev. 2 (two exchanges, then refund. Ugh.)
Streamlight Twin-Task 2D (exchanged for superior 3C version)
Nightbuster Luxia (dim!)
Two Vector rechargeable spotlights
Countless cheap incan lights when searching for a good EverLED host

*Liked but sold anyway:*

Inova T3
Surefire L5
Surefire L4 (but bought another one later!)
Longbow Micra (poor battery life was the dealbreaker)
Eternalight Ergo and Elite X-Ray (holding on to my CPF edition Elitemax)
Trek 7 (Expedition 300)
Streamlight 4AA 7LED
Two Mini-Mags with low dome sandwiches
EverLED
Dorcy 8LED 2C (the _original_ with the nice wide reflector)
Brinkmann Rebel
BugOutGear 3W module in Brinkmann Maxfire LX
Arc LSH-P

I'm sure that I missed a few ...


----------



## AESOP (Dec 10, 2005)

I would have to say my Peli M6. Too many other lights fill the same role, only much better. It sits in my glove box as a backup though.

Michael


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 10, 2005)

PT Impact, LiteWave 2100, Inova X0 to name some. Anything with a magnifying lense or spot with no spill beam. Many CHEAP A$$ dollar store lights. Most Dorcy M*g look-a-likes, Sears Craftsman Hard Plastic or Aluminum lights, EVERYTHING Coleman I ever got!

Many of the above are gone now. Many of what's left have Sport Tape wrapping, diffusing lenses, or Writeright/Satin Tape. Most Incands are overdriven, some VERY!

Some decent lights gave their all to mod failure, others donated bulbs.

It's been a long bumpy ride, but I wouldn't have missed it!


----------



## Vee3 (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I don't regret having bought most of the lights I've had. But I don't allow myself to be "wowed" by the latest and greatest high-dollar lights enough to purchase them (Maybe to have buyer's remorse later) right away either. I guess maybe I don't rate "Flashaholic". I like practical tools and take a long look at possible diminishing returns of some lights.

One rule I try to live by - Don't buy it tonight, sleep on it. In the cold light of day (Or after a month or two) it might not look so sparkly as it does right now.

I see some lights in this thread that were "must have" lights not too long ago. Hmmm....


----------



## poalcat2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Vee3--Your common sense and practicality indeed disqualify you from being a "true" flashaholic. Perhaps, a few years from now, your sanity may have drained away enough that you can join this coveted group.

I have deeply regretted buying the PT Surge because the two that I owned broke immediately. My frustration, pain and rage were, as you might imagine, titantic. :thumbsdow


----------



## Grox (Dec 10, 2005)

Gnahahahah! I would not have purchased the SF A2, my first real light. If I hadn't bothered doing that I would be a lot richer today - I wouldn't have got started on this hobby! 

Actually I don't have any real regrets. I've enjoyed all my lights and I intend to keep enjoying them!


----------



## leukos (Dec 10, 2005)

I think I would have much bigger regrets if BST did not exist. It was nice to sell off stuff that I got sick of looking at. I think the worst one I regret was an 8 LED Police light that I paid $25 for off ebay. That's not a lot of money to me for a flashlight now, but what a crappy light!  


I haven't regretted most of my SF purchases, all have been quality. If I ever do get tired of one or want something better, they have an incredible resale value.


----------



## Kalle (Dec 10, 2005)

Night-Ops Gladius, Laserdevices Operator OP-6L(5W Luxeon LED).
Does anyone know at all flashlights from Laserdevices??? I have never read something about Laserdevices in CPF...


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 10, 2005)

I generally do a lot of research before purchasing a light. Because of this, I end up using almost all of my lights. Granted I use some of them more than others, but, in general, I have been happy with my collection.

Two lights come to mind as those I should have passed up.

SureFire M1 - 10 mw is just not enough.
ARC LSHF-P - The Fraen optic cuts too much of the useful spill out.

The M1 is great for close up work. I keep it hoping I will find its niche, but it spends most of its time on the shelf.

The ARC LSHF-P I use to test rechargeable CR-123's in.

Tom


----------



## billgr (Dec 10, 2005)

SL TT 3C

SL Scorpion


----------



## Connor (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi *@*,

I regret buying both of my ARC AAAs. The UV one stopped working almost completely (lights up like 1 out of 20 tries) and the white LED version isn't lighting up reliably either. Thanks to Peter Gransee's creative use of the term "lifetime warranty" I can't send them back either. 
-Connor


----------



## savumaki (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a Mag 2 & 4 D along with several minimags. The 2D and 4D were serving as 'when I need it' lights until I got to roaming around here and found some wonderfull bulbs, battery carriers, reflectors, lens, and switch mods which have transformed them into instruments of everyday use; "LET THERE BE LIGHT". (my neighbours now hate me)
The minimags (with the exception of one with an LED mod that resides in the car) have been relegated to shelf duty since the Fenix came on the scene; absolutely great EDC light.

Which ones did I regret getting;- all the cheap bargains; particularily all those kazillion CP rechargeable floods.

You get what you pay for.
K


----------



## voodoogreg (Dec 10, 2005)

Mostly small button cell KC type light's. I would add maybe my nova X1.

In general I got lot's of help from CPF in what to buy. also, as i got to know
members i knew which way they lean to as far as beam profile, i bought
a KL-1 4th gen even though many made it sound like a 3watt X1 which it's not, there were enough members that I shared the same opinions on a light
I know my next purchase's will be much less of a gamble. VDG


----------



## Galiphrey (Dec 10, 2005)

I would not have purchased the "Led Lensor V1 Moon", nor the "PrincetonTec Attitude", nor the "CMG Reactor 3" <yuch>. Stinky lights.

The "CMG Reactor 3" was my first Luxeon, purchased because I got wind that "Luxeon is the way to go", and the side of the box said something like, "never be caught in the dark, again" and "lifetime guarantee." I brought it home, switched it on, and bore witness to a flickery and puke green light. I knocked it around a bit to get the flickering to settle down, and set it there. A few minutes later, it switched itself completely OFF, leaving me in the dark. But the box said, "never be caught in the dark, again," or some such as that, there. I exchanged it at the store for another one that behaved in almost exactly the same way. Huh.

On the other hand, the initial stinky-lights did lead to the pursuit of something better.


----------



## DaveT (Dec 10, 2005)

Like several folks have said, I can't say I've regretted buying much of anything, because of B/S/T - it's been a way to try a lot of lights, and get a much better feel for what really works for me. 
The churn of lights through B/S/T in some ways is kind of like a pay-to-play lending library. The thing it's taught me is that there are a ton of cheap, crappy lights out there, a lot of really decent ones, and some that aret truly excellent...a good education, all in all. 
Dave


----------



## fleegs (Dec 10, 2005)

Gladius- had too slow an interface for me.

NEOCA (brass, chrome)- I traded for these, funny enough it was the Gladius I traded. They have to short a runtime for me. And again this is only if the JiL series and Raw (w/ two stage) was not invented.

LionHeart- The battery was not able to be used in any other light I had. Now this would not apply if the LionCub was not invented. Then I would have kept my LionHearts. I think this also had to do with version 1 of the software. Version 2 is just what I needed.


5W mod by 3rd Shift- I picked the wrong color tint and hated this light. I gave it away. This is where I learned the two letters in the middle do matter.

EL Tri-star- too big, my eyes didn't see the lumens. Did not like the beam. Gave it away also.

Surefire L4- got to hot for me and was too bright. I may try this light again with a two stage tailcap.

Surefire L5- Too big for what it did.

Inova - the light with the five 5mm Leds that ran on two 123s. It was too big for what it did. and the other anova with the 5mm that was lensed that shot a circle beam. Had no use for it.

Arc AA- Too big for pocket and had no use for it.

HDS U60 GT- I liked the tint on my normal U60 better.

SL TL2- I loved this light but it came on in my pocket all the time. If it had lock out I would buy it again. I liked the beam better than the SF G2.

SF G2- again no lock out and no tail stand. Oh, now they have a lock out.

VB16 Version 2- I liked version 1 better. The really low brightness settings were awesome for me. I love the new body design but the tailcap can not be locked out. I wish the small R123 version 1 version was still sold.

Any light that I bought in duplicate. My dream of having one to share with a friend as we hiked through the woods at night was delusional. My friends don't like to walk around in the dark. And I had so many other lights I would rarely use the duplicates.

rob


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a Peak McKinley and a Peak AAA that I don't much care for. The Peaks never seem to put out much light, even in the high output flavors - at least to my eyeballs. Will probably unload the McKinley.


----------



## DaveG (Dec 10, 2005)

Coast lights that use those little n-cells


----------



## cyberhobo (Dec 10, 2005)

Mini Mag


----------



## shadowman (Dec 10, 2005)

Streamlight Jr. Luxeon and PALight.


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 10, 2005)

A few come to mind that I wish I had never bought.

A modded e1e/Arc LS that I bought from one of the early members of CPF. Besides being a so-so mod... an e1e body mated to an LS1 head, with both parts hacked up, I had to hound the guy for months after he had my money before he sent me the stuff. I had to threaten with mail fraud and calling his daddy before he finally made good. Horrible experience and mediocre light. It did have an N body, which was cool, but appears to have been finished with a ball peen hammer.

Most of the ARC LSs I bought. I just bought too many. When ARC went under, I lost interest in lights and didn't sell them off fast enough. Nice lights, but they don't compare to whats out there today. I've got a bunch of low numbered originals with all the battery packs and almost every color of High Dome they made. All nicely boxed up and on the shelf next to my collection of Swatch watches.


----------



## sotyakr (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't really accumulated all that many lights, but I one that has never really impressed me, or gotten much use is the CMG Ultra-G. Output is just adequate, and the supposed HA-III doesn't seem to be all that durable. I'm sure the runtime is greater than my Arc AAA's (old style), but the added bulk just doesn't warrant carrying it. Granted we're only talking about $20 or so, but it's one that I could've done without.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Dec 11, 2005)

Bad buys:

HDS 60 basic-SPECTACULAR light, but very bad dent near the lens. Did it taking it out of the shipping box, it fell on my concrete steps. Disappointed considering the near bullet proof reviews here.

UKE 2L- Worst beam on any light I have seen. Not just the supplied lamp, but the two replacement lamps I purchased with it as well.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 11, 2005)

Any AA light that can't use 1.7V lithiums. 
Any 6V lithium light, because it can't use lithium ions. That would include the otherwise-great Pelican M6. 
Anything that requires a bipin bulb. 
G&P 12V xenon, because using three lithium ions will eventually hot-flash the bulb. 
G&P G90 because it's not totally Surefire P-compatible and the 1-cell extender that forms part of the body is too narrow to accept anyone's lithium ion cells. 
16-LED 2AA Wave because the beam was too blue. I gave it to a hitchhiker. 
The smallest $1 LED squeeze lights as giveaways on the train, because an infant or toddler can choke on it. I now stick to larger squeeze lights.


----------



## Brangdon (Dec 11, 2005)

Surefire L1. It's a weird torch. Physically quite big for a 1-cell light, and with a tiny hotspot that is useless for everything except throw. It needs a beamshaper (which I couldn't source for months), and then you find it isn't very bright, either. And it costs way too much in the UK - I paid close to £100.

Search Guard 1,000,000 candlepower search light. A cheap one from a local DIY place. Rubbish. I bought it before I got my decent lights, and when I eventually wanted to use it to compare, it didn't work. The battery wouldn't take charge.


----------



## Argent60 (Dec 11, 2005)

Streamlight Jr. Luxeon(not nearly as good as the hype) and my SF e1e(just an "okay" light for the price).


----------



## CM (Dec 11, 2005)

I've bought and sold MANY lights in the past. For me it would be more instructional as to what I have left:

Arc AAA's (more than a handful)
Arc LS (original)
Arc LSH (now my mom's, modded with reflector and Lux III)
Arc 4 (stock of course)

Firefly II (with SO17 reflector)

Surefire KL1 (stock ckt, modified with Lux III and SO17 reflector)
Surefire L5 (stock but bored out body to use 18650 cell)
Surefire M3 (bored out body to use 18650 cell behind Pila 3.6V lamp)
Surefire 6Z (parts of which are on my AR15 as a weaponlight)
Surefire M6 (stock, totally unmodified  )
KL4 modded with Lux III driven at 670mA

PM6 (modded with Lux III and McModule)
Mag 2D with O-sink and Lux III with BB400


Most notable lights that I used very little and got rid of:

Surefire L4 (runs too hot, too short)
Surefire C3 (too long for me)
Surefire KL3 (too big for what it is, even modified to goose it up)
Surefire L6 (too long for same output as L5)


----------



## Boomerang (Dec 11, 2005)

Not that it cost anything but I wouldn't buy 
that light at the end of the tunnel!!! :bump:

Andy
Scannist


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 11, 2005)

Argent60 said:


> Streamlight Jr. Luxeon(not nearly as good as the hype) and my SF e1e(just an "okay" light for the price).



What exactly about it is disappointing? Initially I thought mine had bad tint and the ghost of a hole in the spot, but since using it and comparing it to other stuff I think it rocks!


----------



## Donovan (Dec 11, 2005)

Maglight Solitaire - so much potential, such a worthless light!
BrinkMann MicroMax 1AAA - actually worse than the solitaire!
MXDL - dirt cheap to buy, and still not worth it!
Terralux Ministar2 (old original side emitter) Minimag upgrade
Nite Eze tailcap - badly cut threads ruined one of my MinMags


----------



## Macaw (Dec 11, 2005)

A C. Crane Dynamo incan; crank like hell and get three minutes of dim light.






A Browning Black Ice. Neat little flashlight but didn't fit my needs. Gave it away to a hunter friend...





An early 4 LED 3AA light. Paid WAY too much for this thing.






Thay have been learning experiences. As Flashlight technology marches on there most probably be others to add to the list.


----------



## fieldops (Dec 11, 2005)

Pre CPF world: 
All of those sucky multi LED lights from China on Ebay. I call them the original "reverse shake-lights". You shake them and they stop operating.

Those that survive shaking are then reclassified to "Morph class lights". After the direct drive of the 123s starts frying the cheap LEDS, your 12 LED light morphs into an 8 LED light. Then you don't have to buy another 8 LED light until it morphs into a 4 LED light on the next set of batteries.


----------



## Argent60 (Dec 12, 2005)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> What exactly about it is disappointing? Initially I thought mine had bad tint and the ghost of a hole in the spot, but since using it and comparing it to other stuff I think it rocks!



I have just a few nits to pick, but (for me) they add up to dissappointment. From a functional standpoint, the knurling is very weak. If you get the light wet, it's almost like having no knurling at all. I also dislike the clip. It's cheap and out of place(compared to the solid body) on this light, but at least you can remove it. 

From a lighting standpoint, I thought I'd grow into liking the square hot spot. Never did - I like 'em round. Live and learn.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 12, 2005)

OH! You are talking about the SF... I don't own any metal SF lights.

I was refering to the SL 4AA Lux! I still ask why you think it didn't live up to the hype?


----------



## Argent60 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm confused. :thinking: I never mentioned the SL 4AA Lux. in my original post. I'm speaking about the SL Jr Luxeon.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 12, 2005)

CM said:


> Most notable lights that I used very little and got rid of:
> Surefire L4 (runs too hot, too short)
> Surefire L6 (too long for same output as L5)


Same here on these two, and for the same reasons 

Will


----------



## AESOP (Dec 12, 2005)

After much thought I will have to add my SF A2 BK. It is supposed to have white LED'S, unfortunately they are almost purple. If not for this I would really like it. Guess I will just have to change out the LED's.

Michael


----------



## cheapo (Dec 12, 2005)

asdalton said:


> Longbow Micra (poor battery life was the dealbreaker)



poor battery life????? 1.25hrs at 100% sounds good to me.... better than E1L and many other 1x123 lights.

-David


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Argent! I'm sorry! You did say Jr. Lux. While I wasn't ready to take my Jr. LUX back, I was disappointed about it having an Optic and a blueish beam. In longer owning however, I've come to like it better.

Maybe I didn't mention it in my original post, but the rechargable Brinkmann Maxfire is rotten for the lack of runtime. It however makes a decent host for 3x123....


----------



## asdalton (Dec 12, 2005)

cheapo said:


> poor battery life????? 1.25hrs at 100% sounds good to me.... better than E1L and many other 1x123 lights.
> 
> -David



Yup, poor battery life. The Arc LSH runs for at least an hour longer, and at the same output. Also, the Longbow has a nasty habit of not restarting at all when the battery is weak.

The E1L isn't the most efficient 1x123A light, but it's still better than the Longbow. I have a chart of relative efficiencies that I'll try to post later this evening.


----------



## Navck (Dec 12, 2005)

Hrm...
I know I'm going to make one mod mad for this (Coast rant in this.)
But the two coast lights I bought, the 3xN cell and the 3xAAA Coast LED Lenser V2 (Red/White LED one). The N cell has a bad rubber piece on the switch, and the LEDs are not aligned, the cell type is expensive and not in NMIH. The Lenser... Eeww. Two LEDs are flickering, once it almost set my table on fire when one of the LEDs remained running (A quick whack to my hand fixed it, but it was BURNING hot.) Battery holder spring for the holder can come out. Ummm, pour water tightness construct (Oh common. The M*gs do better)
X5(T, silver) I do wish I can convert it to use two AAs. Kinda a semi want to keep. But it is incrediblly hard to damage the hard coat. Dad got me this and it technically started me in LEDs and flashaholicism
The mini M*g that are all broken across my house. Worthless!
I had two Saab lights, very nice reflectors, tho the plastic connector to head broke quickly. Decent quality.
The energizer latern/light (Pull up for latern, push back for light) I wish I treated nicer, the front of the lens is scratched, and theres no diffusing.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Dec 12, 2005)

I wouldn't have bought any of the cheap lights that I got.

I would have only got the best of each class that I could afford. The value lights just didn't do it for me because I still longed for the better light.


----------



## mosport (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd have to say my Streamlight Keymate, those little button batteries cost the same as buying another.

6D mag is another one I regret a little, but I suppose that was a legitimate purchase for back in it's day (15 years ago).


----------



## zespectre (Dec 13, 2005)

River Rock 2xAA
Dorcy Super 1 Watt 3xAAA (I hate that carrier and won't buy any light that uses it)
Energizer Double Barrell 6xAA (bought it, used it once, never really found a niche for it)
CMG Reactor (endless switch trouble)
CMG Reactor III - Although I got a good one, it was blown away a short while later by the Gerber LX 3.0


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Dec 13, 2005)

A Winchester light that said on the packaging that you could focus it with one hand. The wide angle beam was worse than a mag and the construction wasn't the greatest. Oh, well... it was only $10.


----------



## RA40 (Dec 13, 2005)

This is a great thread...reminds me to be systematic in how I approach a potential light purchase. If the light doesn't have a use, I won't buy and buying in and below budget almost always (in my pruchase history) guarantees I will tire of it sooner then expected.

For me: 4 & 5 D Mags. Just too big and bulky. 

Chinese knock-off of the Inovas. 

Nightcutter P20. Wanted to test a 1 watt Luxeon and while not overly objectionable, I am finding the beam characteristics not to my liking, the Fraen optic kills it IMO. Modded a reflector but have not found a glass lens to finish the project off.


----------



## JanCPF (Dec 13, 2005)

PALight survival:
I wouldn't want to get stuck with this light in a "survival" situation. It's not waterproof at all - not even dunkable. Useless blotchy beam with zero side spil. Battery life is wasted on the "always on" feature. Somebody please take this of my hands.

Photon Freedom Red LED:
I didn't find the red light usefull after all, but otherwise the Freedom is a fine little light.

3D Maglite:
Too big and bulky, but not too bad for the price.

2AA MiniMag and Solitaire:
Both ridiculously dim and have crappy switches.

On the other hand I love my Surefires and use all of them. I don't regret any of my Pelican light purchases either.

Jan


----------



## MacTech (Dec 13, 2005)

Heh, seems like the common thread here (aside from the crappy dispos-a-lites everybody hates) is that all the versions of the Minimag line suck in their stock configuration, and the squeezylights don't seem too popular either....

pretty much what i expected, thankfully i *was* able to return the Inova X0 for something more useful, an Inova 24/7 that i'm keeping as a car-light

i think i've pared my light collection down to a managable number now;

EDC lights;
Inova X1
Inova X5
SF G2
SF 6P
(the G2 is a spares carrier for the 6p, more compact and easier to deal with than the SC1 for EDC)

Car lights;
generic cranklight
Inova 24/7
Husky Worklight

Home/emergency lights
Coleman 4 tube flourescent lantern with incan "nightlight" stub
Mag 6D
generic oil lamp


----------



## Techmedic (Dec 16, 2005)

Having lots of lights, and when I purchase another light, I move the worst light out of the group to give away or give to one of my boys. 

I have over 50 lights, mostly in trauma bags, oxygen bags, etc... for EMS use. So even the Industrial series lights are more recent purchases because they fill the need for an inexpensive light. Even a cheap light is better than no light in emergencies. 

After joining CPF my knowledge of other makes and models has greatly increased. With an electronic engineering background, I understand the limiting technical factors and the concept of reliability. Kudos to CPF members for the sharing and wealth of knowledge, I now make more informed purchases. 

My worst investments & why:

Pelican Stealthlight; not enough side spill and lamp modules are just a bit less than Sure Fire for poor performance. (I like to have spare lamps)

Those 4 in one lights with red/orange blinkies, flourescent, and spotlight. Useless except for handling it gently at home when the power goes out. (from fart-mart)

Cheap 2D lights. My boys have them and monthly I need to clean up the contacts due to metal oxidation. Causes too many BIG holes in drywall too.

Chinese 2AA led lights. (ANY version) Nuff' said.


----------



## rikvee (Dec 17, 2005)

I would like to say a big "thank you!" to CPF for steering me in the direction of all the good lights.
Sometimes I bought something that I had already in better form, and most of my experimenting has been with what a particular light did _for me_, since the information here makes it pretty clear what certain lights do for other flashlight fans.
In the last two years I've given away a lot of StreamLight, Maglite, Nuwai and now Fenix lights.
None of them bad, often it's the ergonomic side (switches, lanyard attachments etc) that I had to experience first-hand to know what was, and what wasn't working for me.

I've *kept* ARC and SF stuff, and 1AA and 2C Mag mods.


----------



## Double_A (Dec 17, 2005)

A few I should NOT have bought...

Streamlight TT-3c (I really like the 2L & even the 1L is great for draining half dead 123's)

Several ARC lights two LSH's one a fraen, one regular. Neither of them has had more than 5 minutes runtime on them. I've also got a AAA Arc new in package, that I bought when I should have held off knowing that better was soon to come.

It's not that tha ARCs are bad, the problem is the LED light market is in such a state of rapid change that these lights quickly became out of date.

One thing that has saved me a ton of money was not buying cheap junk on impulse! I've managed to hold off long enough for inpulsiveness to go away and the money saved allowed me to buy better lights I've never regretted purchasing.

To the Newbies I would say save your money and get ONE outstanding light instead of tons a crappy lights you regret wasting money on. You earn bragging rights on the single GOOD light you have, not the tons of crap you buy.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 17, 2005)

I haven't been at this long enough to regret any decisions, but this thread has inspired me to lump together some birthday/Christmas money I'll be getting and just go for the HDS EDC U60.

Also, I'd like to commend MacTech on this question - it has led to one of the most interesting and revealing threads I've ever read here.
:goodjob:


----------



## eebowler (Dec 17, 2005)

maglite solitair, Old Streamlight Jr, 12LED 2AA light(sucky tailswitch) and that's about it.


----------



## DimBeam (Dec 17, 2005)

Without a doubt the Surefire(and I love Surefire) E1L. A very big disappointment.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 17, 2005)

The Mag-Lite Mini and Solitaire - got them before I discovered high quality flashlights. The Solitaire broke when I dropped it and the Mini-Mag doesn't see any use anymore, sitting somewhere in a drawer...


----------



## Hallis (Jan 6, 2008)

I feel like bringing this good thread back from the dead 

I never would have purchased ANY of the lights made by Arc other than the Arc4+ and a AAA-p. Arc made a lot of cool lights but they never really had much use for me. I just dont like the NX Optics they used. And now when ones are modded with decent enough internals they are sold for prices that you can buy much better lights for. The LS was a wonderful Collection of lights and good for a collector but I Never could justify keeping any other than the above mentioned. 

Surefire. I'd have to say i didnt like the old KL1 that I had. At all. Not that i dont like narrow focus I just didnt like it for some reason. Every one of my lights that has optics has a Fraen LP. 

Now that brings me to lights that i use and plan on keeping. I've got 4 CNC-123's of various finishes and configurations and i love each and every one of them. Almost too much to even use them lol. I've got a few of the later lights by Mr. Bulk which are a few LionHearts and a Lioncub with more on the way. These lights, when compared to the price of some other single cell regulated lights are hands down some of the most awesome out there in not only design quality but features and usefulness. 

I keep telling myself im going to start EDCing an Orb Raw but i cant bring myself to do it. Even in the protective capsule. So those will be going on the B/S/T soon.

I've got 2 Nuwai Q3's, One I keep in the center console of my car as my emergency light and one is sitting in my drawer awaiting an emitter swap that i am too lazy to do. lol. 

my Space Needle 2 clone that i build was my first mod that i built and is the light I grab every time i need to take a look at something outside. It has seen more sets of batteries than anything else i own. Next runner up is my black CNC-123. 

My Polaris TK will never go anywhere. I rev it up now and then just to keep the batteries in good shape. But Ginseng's Aroura got me started in this hobby. And I was first on board when he announced that he finally was going to do a build. And moreover he built mine special with a few things to accomidate not only the reflectorized bulbs but also the Osram 64623 which at that time there were no builds using that such as the "Torch" or "MaxBlaster" which came later. Although i did go to built packs for it rather than the 12-AA battery carrier that it shipped with. Mag623's are all over the place now in various configurations but my TK is dearest to me. 

I also should have never sold my Costco HID. *Shrugs* Now people are gouging people for $250 for them when they origonally were about $100. 

Oh well that's me story. 

Shane


----------



## RA40 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've followed my post from '05 and have been quite happy since.  There are many temptations though. 

The HDS U-60 and SF KL-1 reflector mod are my two main lights. They continue to serve my uses well. The newer KX head E1L does tempt me.


----------



## SilentK (Jan 6, 2008)

as of now have only 1 good flashlight, a surefire 6p l.e.d. Everything else i regret wasting money on. this includes:

some "no name" 1 million candle power spot light {more like 50 lumens} $10 

mag-lite minimag { i bought 3 of them and they all were some how damaged} $15

mag-lite 6D cell {it is WAY to large and bulky concidering the output it produces. another 200 lumens and i would not regret it} $25

mag-lite 3D cell {just dont like it} $20

a "collection" of shakelights, cranklights, and solar lights around $50 for all of them together.


over $100 wasted on flashlights. enough to get me a new surefire 9p original :shrug:


----------



## gottawearshades (Jan 6, 2008)

Bonfire Blaze.

What was I thinking? I was unsophisticated at the time, and I thought it was neat.

Since then, very few regrets, except when I start to add up what I've paid.

Other lights I had that I didn't use I sold here, or gave away.

Good question.

Cheers.


----------



## gottawearshades (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, if you want to get rid of some of those, I'm here to help!




turbodog said:


> e1e
> e1L
> arc lsh
> sf u2
> anything with fraen optic, beam is too narrow, no spill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Many of the incandescent lights I've gotten over the years.

All the SL Twin Task lights save for the 3C.

Many of the dollar store cheapy LED lights.

Not much else.

Might have to consider a giveaway for some twin tasks.


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 6, 2008)

I suppose if I had known what I know now, I would have given the Lumapower Avenger a miss. The LM31 is such a good light, I was expecting much more. Probably the Dereelight CL1H, which annoyed me with it's iffy operation. Not much else.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 6, 2008)

If any of you have lights that you really hate, I'll take them...:naughtyI'm kidding, keep them as giveaway, loaner lights unless they are really that crappy)

I haven't been able to get many lights so no regrets yet(I only have 5 and only 2-3 break 100 lumen according to my eye).

The one lights that I didn't really like(Inova X1 gen 2) was returned so no loss of money for me yet.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 6, 2008)

Lights I wish I would not have bought and then sold right after getting them - 

Aleph A-19 Cree (second shoppe run) - Ran hot and had a terrible beam. And if that wasn't enough - short runtime. Yes it was one of the first Cree's out there before Fenix's and the rest did the Cree thing.

SF L5 - Didn't seem like 100 lumens (at least the one I got - lottery loser), had a bad green tint also. Very top heavy. I wanted to like it - a lux v with a pistol grip ring sounded like a great idea.

HD45 - Odd shape in hand for me. Liked everything about it except holding it!

Exolion SS - Mine needed constant adjustment - o-ring problems, cannister would loosen. Would turn on on it's own. Loved the design, size and brightness but had to let it go.

SF Kroma (haven't sold it yet...) - Great light and modes. Love not having to remove or put on filters to get different colors. My problem with it is the very wide head. I can't carry in pants pockets so it doesn't get much use. For late night roaming through the house I sometimes use it, but usually end up using either a Petzl with built in red filter or a Peak 1-AA with red led.


----------



## rtt (Jan 6, 2008)

My Mag 3D just too large. When the batteries where used up I removed the batteries and never used the light again. My Arc AAA-P and Peak Matterhorn. Could not get use to the blue tint and the Peak snow was whiter but did not have the output I wanted, gave them away.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 6, 2008)

Browning 6V xenon/3 color led combo light.The incan provides one of the worst beams I have ever seen and the red LEDs never worked reliably.I purchased this light prior to my discovery of CPF of course. 

Other than that I probably wouldn't have purchased as many cheap China 3AAA
multi LED lights.


----------



## SaVaGe (Jan 7, 2008)

Nova 120

I have all 3 versions. I should have bought 3 120P although the 120T is nice.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 7, 2008)

Minimag led 2xAA, everything else has been modded into coolness.


----------



## xevious (Jan 7, 2008)

The latest Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn 3 LED. I find it less bright than the previous model (with flat front head), has more greenish tint (supposed to be snow white), and it takes over 360 degrees of rotation to shut it off. *Thankfully *they took it back (although I'm STILL waiting to get my refund). Their customer service is sure nice over the phone, but their reaction time is slow.


----------



## Gatsby (Jan 7, 2008)

Other than real inexpensive ones - the Streamlight Twin Task 2L was a disappointment for me - didn't do either task terribly well. Not a bad light really but it did not compare favorably to other lights I had. Gave it to my father in law who promptly threw it away as the batteries were too expensive... :green: I didn't have the heart to tell him how much it cost as he'd have had a heart attack...


----------



## flashy bazook (Jan 7, 2008)

Overall I've been pleased with my flashlight selections, mainly because of a lot of helpful advice here at CPF plus plenty of research on my part before deciding on a purchase. Main regrets include:

--any and all incan lights I've ever purchased. Lots of plastic things with usually a battery manufacturer "brand" name on them. Several worked for only a few weeks before dying, even the supposedly better ones. Exceptions are the 2xAA and 3xD Maglites, mainly because they are decent platforms for drop-on LED mods and at least they never died.

--Inova X1's, in any GEN. These lights were just amazingly disappointing and they don't have the excuse of old age.

--The Inova X5 is a special case, since on a number of variables it is a great light, but its output remains very underpowered given that it uses 2xCR123As (which are costly as well). Still I keep it and use it.

--The Surefire L1: originally I used to really like this light, but now I've grown to dislike it, because it is too large and its output is kind of low (I have the Gen 2 RED LED version). My excuse for buying it is that at the time I knew very little about lights and I was influenced by the "brand" name. And the price was always way too high.

--A few others such as 3xLED tektites, multi-LED Princetons and other similar lights - they were not bad for when they were available, but they look kind of outdated nowadays. So I'll say I got rid of them but have fond memories since they had good water resistance and gave some useable light with decent runtimes. But times have moved on since then.

--Interesting have been the fluorescent lanterns, these still kind of work and are useful (though generally way too heavy), but mainly because the LED ones have lagged way behind the latest LED's available for flashlights. There is no reason an LED based lantern wouldn't be amazing these days (other than manufacturer laziness).

On the very satisfactory side, any Fenix I've ever gotten has delivered what I expected, as have the Lumapowers (though with the Lumapowers I've been very careful to get reviews and measurements before deciding to buy since they've had a couple of boo boos along the way with their QC). The streamlights have been decent and have given interesting and useful formfactors even when they haven't been using the latest LEDs. I liked the tektites although they have a tendency to be very far behind the times recently for some reason, but maybe they'll wake up now (the LS4 has finally added a CREE XRE LED). On the custom side, the McGizmo Ti-PD-S has delivered in spades, but given its high price, anything less than perfection would have been a huge disappointment!


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 7, 2008)

If I could start again, my collection would look pretty much the same as it does now. I might have bought things in a different order, but I have been satisfied with nearly all of my purchases. The only one I can think of at the moment that I regret buying is my Aleph 19 XR-E. I bought it at the start of the "Creevolution" before many other lights using this LED were available, just to see what the fuss was about and what the future might hold. I never use it...keep thinking what I could have spent the $200+ on...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, 

My name is Patric from Sweden. 
This is my very first contribution at this forum.
I have and have had several flashlights during the years. Actually the purchase I regret is the Maglite MagCharger. Yes, I knew that Maglite isn't still the leading manufacturer of flashlight, but I got it at a quite low price. 
No doubt about that; I understand in comparison to modern flashlights it's still a quite strong flashlight. And I am not dissatisfied with the performance. As long as it last. After about one hour the brightness is halved, and short after that it needs charging. 16 hours! . That means 16 hours before I shall use the flashlight again...:thumbsdow
The problem had been solved if Maglite had offered a charger with much shorter charging time OR a charger which could charge the battery outside the flashlight. Then I could have purchased two or three batteries extra and always had one fresh in the flashlight.

I have also been bored of flashlights who are WOW! with new batteries but already after an hour or half use have a "and so what?" brightness. 
But now it has came to my knowledge that the knew modern LED flashlights, as for example Fenix and Tiablo, use a regulation for (almost) constant brightness during such a time.

I will soon order some new LED flashlights rivalling the brightness of the Maglite D6 and MagCharger but with the size of a thick pen. 

Excuse my somewhat faulty english! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## copperfox (Jan 7, 2008)

I would not have purchased:

Nite-ize D-cell maglite "upgrade" (Sure, if by "upgrade" they meant "downgrade" :scowl
Nite-ize tail clicky for AA minimag
River Rock 2xAA 1.5W
River Rock 2xAAA 0.5W 
2xAA Minimag LED

Instead of the 4D Mag I would have bought the 3D.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 7, 2008)

I would not have purchased 3 of the small single AA powered 8 led "new version Xnova" with the backwards battery and springless tailcap back in 2005. 
There was a fair amount of buzz being generated about the light at the time and I couldn't resist getting a few of these low cost lights. Mine all had lack-lustre performance and the cheapest orings I'd ever seen.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 7, 2008)

I would not have purchased anything other than my SF's, my Arc AAA and my SL Ultrastinger. Luckily the stuff I would not purchase again only amounts to a couple of hundred dollars and individually none of it was of superior quality - it was just a part of the learning curve.


----------



## ptirmal (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldn't have bought some eBay lights, a 9 led version and a "xenon" version that ran off 2x123 cells... crappy construction, bad tint, bad switch mehanism


----------



## woodrow (Jan 7, 2008)

Anything from riverrock
2007 Inova T3


----------



## LukeA (Jan 7, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Patric from Sweden.
> This is my very first contribution at this forum.
> ...



Be careful with your wallet!


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 7, 2008)

Mag 3d definately. I just didn't know any better, and like general public thought it's the best. (was before joining CPF)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 7, 2008)

The only River Rock lights I don't like are the moonbeam 1AA, 2AA and 2C.

There isn't anything wrong with the 1AA LUX except a plastic lens (soon to be replaced by a DX glass lens). I haven't found anything to hate about the 2AA 3W. The 2AAA headlamp serves me well. And the 2AAA .5W are useful too.

Upon further thought I would have bought no AA Magleds. Other stuff is better.

Pretty much ANY multi 5MM 3AAA light except the Garrity Plastic light with a resistor to save the LEDs.

Inova Bolt 2AAA and X0 Tiros as I like neither beam all that much.

Pelican M10 Xenon 4C as it can't be easily made brighter like almost any other light that size.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine is simple, I would not have bought any light that does not take 18500/18650 cells......this means that most Surefire's would not be on my shopping list except the E1E and E2E because I run RCR's in them anyway......oh yeah, the Fenix lights P2D/L2D are also exceptions......that's it I think.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 8, 2008)

The Pelican Big Ed Rechargeable 3750. Great throw, cuts through inclement weather conditions, yet runs on a short-lived (due to high discharge) NiCad pack which costs $70.00, or more to replace every few months or so. And the Pelican Super SabreLite in black (should have chosen orange, the color of my other Super SabreLite).


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 8, 2008)

The two Lumapower Avengers I recently bought! 

Larry


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 8, 2008)

SF M4


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 8, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Patric from Sweden.
> This is my very first contribution at this forum.
> ...



Patric, :welcome:

There are some great mods you can do easily to make your Magcharger a much better light. See *Incan *section of forum.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

(partial list, in no special order)

Black & Decker Snakelight (2-C cells)

Mini-MagLED 3-AA
Just too darn long, and *not *much brighter than 2AA model, which i *do* like.

Mag-Lites in 5-D cell size. Too darn long, and heavy. 4-cell at most. 3 is best. 

Pelican /Browning 2-AA ThunderBug flashlight
This is totally NOT water-resistant, even though mfr. claimed it is. :thumbsdow
Had it for 10 years, and it *never* served any useful purpose. 
Last weekend, i gave it away (to my 7-year-old great-nephew).
Oh well, he simply LOVES it ! :naughty:

LEDtronics 2-AA flashlights (1997), in yellow, and green.
These were QUITE expensive back then. Totally junk quality.
Switches always acted up, and crapped out. Junk !
Ended up throwing 'em *away* ! :toilet:




Oh, to *SwedPat* --

Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:
_


----------



## Derek Dean (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, Swedpat, welcome to CPF, what a great place to hang out!
I can honestly say I never met a light I didn't like. Even the clunkers, those $2 for a TWO pack of plastic Eveready 2D cell lights (including batteries!) I got at Kmart many years ago (before I knew better), although limited by output and reliability, served a purpose at the time, and helped out often enough when the power went out to have paid for themselves many times over. 

And when I did finally discover CPF a year ago, I had the good sense to heed the advice of those wise souls who admonished, "don't spend your cash buying 10-20 cheap lights, save that money, read a lot of reviews, and then pick up a few high quality lights that you will be able to enjoy for years to come". 

The only thing I would do differently....... I wouldn't have sold the first light I bought here, a McGizmo XR-19C, to pay for some much needed dental work. Heck...... who needs to eat anyway?


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcomings!

I already feel that I am going to have an enjoying time at this forum! :twothumbs

Regards, Patric


----------



## Zenster (Jan 8, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> Thank you all for the welcomings!
> 
> I already feel that I am going to have an enjoying time at this forum! :twothumbs
> 
> Regards, Patric


 
Yes Patric, Welcome to CPF. You will be amazed at what you will learn here in a very short time.
I have a cousin who lives in Uppsala that we visited some years ago, and I found the area to be very pretty. We visited in mid-December, so spending time in both Stockholm and then Copenhagen (pronounced "shoopenaagen"  ) during the Christmas season was a real delight.
My wife and I both look forward to going back for another visit.

And by the way, your English is better than mine so don't be shy about posting.

Of the 20 or so lights I now have, I think the one I wish I hadn't bought would be the Inova X5. It's really a lame excuse for a portable light. I guess I was just dazzled by the multi-LED array and thought "more is better".
Wrong. 
And oh yea, I also have a Magcharger I bought probably 15 years ago. The bulb has burned out and the battery has died, so now it just sits in a drawer because I can't bring myself to spend any more money on it.


----------



## Brozneo (Jan 8, 2008)

TORCH_BOY said:


> Those Sh!tty Chinese lights purchased on ebay,
> most of them just fall apart, have poor tints, consume far
> too much current, and have bad switches.


 
Ditto! Same here


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Probably very similar to the dollar store lights I refer to. Some real losers!

The loserist of the losers is (Hmph, must of trashed that one) It had three leds and they came on 1,2 and 3. Had an AWFUL beam!

Close runner up is a plastic 3AAA 3LED dollar store light with about the closest to UV leds and crappy clicky!


----------



## Wicho (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmmm...

I would not have bought any of:

1. The River Rock lights
2. SF 3P - I'm sure I'll catch some heat for this one. 
3. SF Baton Light - makes me remember, I have to list that one over on B/S/T. It's way too long, even when used with a small ASP expandable baton.
4. So many darned Mini-Mags
5. That hideous turquoise 3D Mag with the chrome head and tailcap.
6. ROV Sportsman Extreme 1W 2xAA from Wally World - wait, I took it back. 
7. Two or three of many lights just because they were a "good deal"

Oh well, it's just part of this disease we all love. Some people drink, we buy lights.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll take any River Rock stuff nobody else wants! A few gems in a stream full of rocks.


----------



## Spence (Jan 10, 2008)

The new Sportsman Extreme 3 "C" cell. Just plain disappointment. Was suckered by other CPFers raves. Brand new with package if anyone...?
Oh, I've had some okay lights but wish I had spent the money on my SureFires instead.
:thinking:


----------



## spoonrobot (Jan 10, 2008)

Let's see here:

Streamlight TL-2 and TL-3: Superfluous to other lights I had at the time, wasted batteries using them. Output overkill for me at the time. Sold for a loss.

River Rock 2C: Low output, stupid beam profile, expensive. Disassembled it for a mod and eventually thrown away.

Fenix L1 and L2: Should have waited a year or so for Crees. Sold for a loss.

Other than that I'm pretty happy with my light purchases. Like most other users I wish I hadn't bought so many T-Bin Lux III lights and had saved and loaded up on Crees later on instead but it was an instant gratification thing.


----------



## paulr (Jan 10, 2008)

I've bought a lot of lights some of which have been dogs. In most cases I learned something and/or was able to resell the light without too big a beating. One I can't do that with is this garbage "spotlight" (output about like a typical 2D incan household light) from walgreens, since it's too big to be worth shipping to anyone. If I can remember to bring it to the next get-together I attend, I'll give it away as a freebie. I'm just afraid it will end up in a landfill somewhere, complete with its SLA pack leaching crap into the groundwater. 

Other than that, hmm, I bought a heck of a lot of decent quality low-to-midpriced lights just because I thought they were good value and nice to give to friends, but really they're just sitting in a drawer here. I should BST them.


----------



## cy (Jan 10, 2008)

got a butt load of cheap Chinese lights, when they first started becoming available. really regret buying those lights. 

ya... they were cheap to buy, they were also shoddily made. note I'm not referring to Fenix lights, which were the first quality made production lights from China.


----------



## KenAnderson (Jan 10, 2008)

I have regretted buying lights that just don't work well. I don't like lights that flicker due to bad battery contact due to poor design. I don't like lights that can be tightened too much by accident and crush something. I don't like lights that have rough threads that cannot be smoothed. I really dislike lights that suddenly go out and then come back on for no apparent reason. Some of the lights that I've owned over the years were quite expensive and others quite inexpensive that fell into the "I don't like them" category. I don't mind applying a "fix" if it is 99% sure to fix a problem. I hate unreliable tools however.

My list:

Wolf-eyes batteries (quite a few died suddenly and left me in the dark)
CMG Infinity (flickers)
Mini-Mag lights (bulbs can burn out suddenly)
Solitare (bulbs can burn out suddenly)
Any of the old Eveready or Ray-O-Vac or other brand of light that drained batteries in minutes and gave candle light in return. Good riddence.
Any of the old 6 volt and 12 volt lanterns. Like walking around with a brick.
Any flashlight made from plastic.


----------



## paulr (Jan 10, 2008)

Interesting. I like plastic lights (Princeton Tec, UK, SF G2, that sort of thing) and wish there were more of them.


----------



## KenAnderson (Jan 10, 2008)

paulr said:


> Interesting. I like plastic lights (Princeton Tec, UK, SF G2, that sort of thing) and wish there were more of them.


 
Paul, it may be that I've never had a well made plastic light though I confess liking the feel of solid metal in lights. I especially enjoy the feel of quality tools made from metal.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## 9volt (Jan 10, 2008)

These are the lights that I wouldn't buy if if could start over from day 1 knowing what I know now:

Surefire L1
Jetbeam MKII 
Rexlight
Coast Lenser
Jet-u 
Q3 P4 XR-E 
Ultrafire 1AA
Amilite T5
D-Mini
Minimag LED 
Fenix L1D-CE 
Nuwai TM-310H 
Jetbeam CL-E 
Gladius 
L0D-CE 
Orb Raw XRE
CR2 Ion 
Fenix P1D CE 
Arc AAA-P
Jetbeam AA 
Fenix P1 
Fenix L2T 
Fenix L0PSE 
Surefire L5 

There are only 2 lights that I don't have anymore that I would likely buy again - a Firefly 3 and a Orb NS. I've only got 6 lights right now.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 10, 2008)

9volt said:


> These are the lights that I wouldn't buy if if could start over from day 1 knowing what I know now:
> 
> Surefire L1
> Jetbeam MKII
> ...



The majority of that list I've NEVER had!

I'd sure like to know why: Jetbeam MKII (seems it was pretty well talked up back when), Q3 (also quite liked - maybe the P4 was the problem?), Fenix L1D-CE (VERY well liked!), Arc AAA-P (I have an AAA not P and while I don't use it much would NEVER EVER part with it!), Fenix L2T (Seems to me to be a simple and good light though I never had or handled one).

You can send me any of those that you don't want...


----------



## 9volt (Jan 10, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'd sure like to know why:



I did like all of the lights on that list except a couple. The reason I wouldn't get any of them again is because one or more of the lights I have now does what I need better than the lights on that list. These are my keepers so far:

Gotham
Draco
HDS w/SSC
Novatac 120
Nitecore DI
Jetbeam MKIIx 123/AA (I like the MKII alot but I like this one better)
Magcharger


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh! then you are just adverse to having ANY more than you need.

Viva La Lights!


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 10, 2008)

Way too many cheap plastic flashlights (actually my wife bought most of those).
You know the kind with the slide switches that turn themselves and run down the batteries.:candle:

Too many cheap, flakey Chinese LED lights (those were my fault, mostly).

Those big, heavy gel-cell spotlights. How fast can we drain that big, heavy, battery? (And how likely is it to have a charge when you actually need it?)

Inova XO3 (with the optic). Couldn't tell how ringy the beam was in the store, unfortunately.

A light that is still yet to be made for me by a CPF'er who will remain nameless for a little longer in the hope that he will actually deliver and it will be worth the wait.:candle:

No regrets on the Mags, they have all been upgraded with LED dropins.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 11, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Oh! then you are just adverse to having ANY more than you need.



Yes, but only because I've already spent way more on this hobby than I ever intended.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 11, 2008)

Probably would have skipped a couple of the AA Mini-Mags, but they have been resurrected with the Nite Ize drop-ins for keeping in vehicles or around the house. Definitely would have skipped the Dorcy 5mm LED AAA light. But at less than $10 it wasn't an expensive purchase.

Back in the day, having something from Mag-Lite was THE stuff. I had never even heard of LEDs (L-E-whaaat?) or CPF (didn't exist then).

Since discovering CPF my collection has grown quite a bit. Finding the Flashlight Reviews website didn't help, either.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 11, 2008)

Another light I would have passed on knowing then would the Inova X0 Tiros.

Nothing wrong with the light at all. Reliable, tough and good looking.

Optic beams just for the most part ain't my cup 'o' tea.

Still wish I could trade it away.


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 12, 2008)

I would not purchase...
AA Maglite for its high maintenance.
AAA Maglite for its high maintenance.
4D Maglite for its high maintenance and meagre output
SF L7 dismal output with stock rechargeable batteries, not much option to upgrade.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Most of mine have played a part in my flashlight "journey". I think I've only had a handful that were obvious mistakes. I have a little black Gerber twistie with a red Led (dont remember the model). A Coast LED Lenser, 3 5 mm Led's and 3 "N" cells (worthless). Two others that stand out (and I know I'll get flack for this), an Arc-AAAP and a Liteflux LF5. To me the Arc just didn't impress at all and the Liteflux was too complicated to use. Sold them both a week after getting them. But even these lights were part of the "process" of finding out what works for me.


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 12, 2008)

I wouldn't have bought my Jetbeam C-LE v1 or my Rexlight v2.0 had I known how crappy they were with the visible flicker PWM they have.


----------



## NoFair (Jan 12, 2008)

If I had known how many good D26 drop ins were going to be available I would have consentrated even more on getting only SF mid sized lights

With a couple of exceptions the other lights have ended up as bike lights, car lights and gifts 

Real regret: trading in my old OD Pelican Super Sabre for a new one: The old one could use 2 18650s and D26 drop ins a lot better, which I found out after turning the old one in


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't really have any that I wouldn't have purchased. After all, buying lights that I no longer use prompted me to buy the ones I do use. It was a learning experience. If I was truly unhappy with a light, I would give it away to a friend or coworker. Nothing wrong with that. It takes being a little bit disappointed in some lights to appreciate the good lights.


----------



## Supernam (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm... I'm extremely picky about the lights I buy. The lights I wished I didn't buy were:

Fenix L1Dce- Greenish tint, beam quality (smooth reflector), stupid multifunction. Light has been sold.

MagCharger- Typical MagLite beam. 2.5Ah NiCd battery. Bought with the intention of modding it, but still too hard to find 4Ah battery pack and FiveMega hasn't done a run of MOP reflectors for it in a long time. Still have it, looking to sell.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 12, 2008)

If you were to lightly "frost" the MC bulb you'd likely feel differently about the MC.

ArmourEtch is available at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 12, 2008)

Will a Malkoff drop-in fit/work in a Magcharger?

He also has nice stippled reflectors that improve the beam considerably.


----------

